# Crowd funding for research



## yellow11 (May 14, 2011)

Hi all, 
I'm afraid I'm not as up on social media as most people, don't even have a facebook account, but I've come across a few articles about how various businesses, creative types and social entrepreneurs are using crowdsourcing for funding (I think that's the correct technical term, maybe not) to raise the dough to get whatever projects they are persuing off the ground.
Interestingly it's also done for medical research purposes too. So maybe we could set up something like that for ourselves. I know there are many different theories about what causes our odours so not everyone will agree on what type of research would be the best to focus on. Personally I think it would be great if a gut bacterial survey could be carried out on as many sufferers as possible. Hopefully a trend might emerge.
Anyway just wondering does anyone out there have any idea of how to set something like this up? We could be going around for years to come rehashing the smae arguments if we don't get some proper medical research up and running.


----------

